# Our new Great Pyr pup!



## Laurie J (Mar 9, 2005)

Just had to share some pictures of our new Great Pyr pup! We've been so happy with our first Great Pyrenees, Bailey, who is now 7 years old. She's been with our sheep since we brought her home as a pup, and is such a fabulous dog! Now that Bailey is older, and has 50 acres to patrol, we decided to bring her home some help! Heidi is adjusting well to our barn, and enjoys human interaction a few times a day when we are checking on our ewes. The bandanna was a bit much (daughter put it on for the photo!), but is cute as heck!

Can't say enough about this great breed! 

http://i1094.photobucket.com/albums/i458/LaurieKayJohnson/DSCF1092.jpg
http://i1094.photobucket.com/albums/i458/LaurieKayJohnson/DSCF1118.jpg
http://i1094.photobucket.com/albums/i458/LaurieKayJohnson/DSCF1104-Copy.jpg


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

OMGoodness..she is so little and adorable!!...I wanna cuddle her and squeeze her.


----------



## longshadowfarms (Nov 27, 2002)

ADORABLE!!!!!!!!! Congrats!


----------



## Goatress (Feb 4, 2011)

Darling!!!


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

OMG! Cute overload!!! I have so much respect for those of you with LGD's.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Love the badger markings.


----------



## NorCalChicks (Dec 7, 2007)

What a cutie! That closeup is an excellent shot! Also love the one wit the sheep!


----------

